#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Facettengelenksarthrose >

## aundiree

Hallo liebes Forum! 
Habe, wie viele von Euch, eine sehr unerfreuliche Nachricht im Rahmen meines MRT's erhalten: 
Osteochondrose und Facettengelenksarthrose L4/L5, L5/S1. 
Ich habe seit 2002 jeweils im 2 Jahres Abstand starke Rückenschmerzen. Nun wird vermutet, dies stammt von den erwähnten Krankheiten. 
(Ich bin 30 J, m, 115 kg/177cm) 
Meine fragen:  
1. Kann mir bitte jemand diesen Befund (siehe Anlage erklären)
2. Was kann ich aktiv tun um die Schmerzen zu lindern (außer NSAR/Opioide etc)
3. Was kann schlimmsten Falls passieren, wenn die Arthrose fortschreitet - werde ich dann nicht mehr gehen können?
4. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es (nicht konservativ) um den Knochen wieder aufzubauen.
5. Hat meine Ernährung hier Einfluss - bzw. wie sollte diese sein (klar bin ich zu dick, aber generell - worauf ist im Hinblick auf die Arthrose/Osteochondrose zu achten). 
Ich bin momentan sehr verzweifelt. Ich habe am 01.10 hier in Deutschland zu promovieren begonnen - bin von Wien umgezogen - habe praktisch alles hinter mir gelassen und seit 2 Wochen habe ich diese wahnsinnigen Rückenschmerzen und bin dadurch psychisch wirklich fertig. 
Danke für Eure Antworten! 
Lg aundireee

----------


## Christiane

Hallo aundiree 
Zuerst die gute Nachricht: du hast keine Bandscheibenvorfälle. Die Wölbung der Lendenwirbel nach vorn ist in einem normalen Rahmen. Die Wirbelkörper sind normal hoch, also nicht zusammengebrochen. Es ist auch nichts verknöchert, also nicht versteift. Die Zwsichenwirbellöcher sowie der Rückenmarkkanal sind normal weit. Allerdings sind die Wirbelgelenke abgenutzt. Der Knorpel- und Bandapparat sind degenerativ verändert. In der Rückenansicht macht die Lendenwirbelsäule einen Bogen nach links. Hast du einen Beckenschiefstand oder unterschiedliche Beinlängen? 
Man kann einiges mit Krankengymnastik verbessern. Das geschieht abhängig von deinem Beschwerdebild. Wird dir die normal übliche KG in einer Praxis zuviel, kann man auch über Schwimmen, Wassergymnastik oder Aqua-Jogging nachdenken. Das dürfte deinem Übergewicht entgegenkommen, du hast während  und nach den Übungsstunden weniger Schmerzen. Wärmetherapie und Massagen verschaffen auch Linderung, der Erfolg ist aber meistens nur kurzfristig.  
Hast du schon versucht, dein Gewicht zu reduzieren? Jedes Kilo weniger ist eine Entlastung für deinen Rücken. Das heißt, du reduzierst mit deinem Gewicht auch die Schmerzen. Bewegung im Wasser und Radfahren (evl auf dem Ergometer) ist am besten geeignet. Wenn du gerne läufst, dann tu es. Es muss nicht in Leistungssport ausarten, die Hauptsache ist du bewegst dich. Ein Spaziergang von 30 Minuten ist schon ausreichend. 
Bei der Ernährung achte bitte auf kalziumreiche Ernährung: grünes Gemüse, Milch/Milchprodukte, Mineralwasser mit Kalziumgehalt ab 150 ml/Liter. Meide soweit es geht, tierische Fette. Fettarm = Fettgehalt unter 40 Gramm pro 100 Gramm Käse oder Wurst. Trinke so wenig wie möglich Alkohol.  
Gruß Christiane

----------


## aundiree

Liebe Christine, 
vielen Dank für Deine rasche Rückmeldung und die wertvollen Tipps, die werde ich mir sehr zu Herzen nehmen.
Betr. Gewichtsreduktion - ja habe ich schon in Erwägung gezogen - habe bereits 15 kg abgespeckt - ist aber immer noch massig vorhanden (115 kg). 
Also Beinlänge/Beckenschiefstand - keine Ahnung, wurde nie diagnostiziert. Das sollte ich wohl abklären lassen - was kann man dann tun (Schuheinlagen? ...?). 
Was für mich noch sehr interessant wäre:  
ist dieser Befund jetzt ein schlimmes Problem - oder werde ich meine Schmerzen und die Abnützung mit Training und Stärkung der Muskulatur in Griff kriegen - wie sind da die Chancen - oder ist es gar wahrscheinlich, dass ich operieren gehen muss (z.B. TLIF etc.).
Sollte ich sofern die Schmerzen nicht bald besser werden mich infiltrieren lassen mit Kortison oder eher mit Hyaluronsäure? 
Hast Du, Christine, vielleicht ein paar passende Übungen parat die mich mit diesem Befund unterstützen? 
Sorry, dass ich Dich nochmals ersuche mir zu antworten - aber ich bin da gestern nach dem MRT wirklich in ein tiefes Loch gefallen und dieser Radiologe war wirklich ein A....; ich habe ihn gebeten mir den Befund zu erklären - er hat mich freundlich aber bestimmt rausgeschmissen mit der Bemerkung - das macht der Hausarzt. 
Das ist ungefähr so wie wenn ich als Verfahrenstechniker eine Chemieanlage baue, die in Betrieb nehme und dann einen Maschinenbauer der Getriebeteile fertigt bitte er möge es doch dem Kunden erklären wie die Anlage funktioniert. 
Vielen Dank nochmal für Deine Mühe! 
Lg Andi

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Andi 
Erstmal Gratulation für deine Ausdauer beim Abnehmen! Es gehört viel Energie und eiserner Wille dazu. Ich bewundere Leute, die es schaffen, viel Gewicht zu verlieren. 
Wie schlimm dein Befund ist, kann ich nur schwer beurteilen. Ich sehe weder dich noch das Bild. Auf jeden Fall ist so etwas ziemlich unagenehm und mit Schmerzen verbunden. Viele Leute sind auch in der Beweglichkeit eingeschränkt, die Lebensqualität leidet. Es ist aber zum Glück nicht so, dass man davon gelähmt sein wird. 
Mit konservativer Therapie kann man schon einiges erreichen. Die OP ist immer erst der letzte Ausweg, wenn nichts anderes greift. Cortison wird bei Entzündungen gespritzt. Es sind meistens mehrere Injektionen erforderlich. Da die Spritzen lokal wirken und nicht systemisch (d. h. im gesamten Körper), fallen die Nebenwirkungen kaum ins Gewicht. Hyaluronsäure wird gespritzt, wenn man Knorpelsubstanz aufbauen möchte. Hier ist ebenfalls eine Serie von Injektionen nötig, die bei Bedarf jährlich wiederholt werden müssen. Patienten berichten von einem Nachlassen der Schmerzen, sie müssen das Mittel aber selbst zahlen. Ich bin momentan nicht im Bilde, was die Hyaluronsäure kostet, könnte aber jemanden fragen. 
Übungsanleitungen mache ich eigentlich nicht gern via Internet. Ich schaue lieber direkt am Patienten, was machbar und sinnvoll ist und was ihn überfordert. Ich glaube, alles andere wäre nicht seriös. Lass dir vom Hausarzt eine Verordung für Physiotherapie geben. Ich hoffe, du hast dafür Verständnis. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## aundiree

Liebe Christiane, 
ich würde zu gerne bei Dir vorbeikommen - allerdings trennen uns 289 km - ich wohne in Darmstadt....  
Danke nochmals für die ausführlichen Informationen, das macht mir auch Mut! [IMG]file:///C:/WINDOWS/TEMP/msohtml1/01/clip_image001.gif[/IMG] 
Ich denke Du hast recht - das ist ok wenn Du ohne Patientenkontakt da keine Anleitungen gibst. Ich habe bereits eine Physiotherapeutin hier in Darmstadt - bisher waren halt meine Schmerzen noch zu stark für die "wilderen" Übungen.  
Ich hacke jetzt aber trotzdem nochmals wegen der Bilder nach (siehe Anlage) - es wäre mir einfach wichtig da mal kurz Deine Meinung zu hören - einfach zu wissen - wie schlimm schaut das denn wirklich aus - der Befund ist meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht aussagekräftig - zumal ja bei der Arthrose auch 4 verschiedene Stadien unterschieden werden.... 
Wäre wirklich lieb, wenn Du mir da nochmal drüber schaun könntest! 
Lg Andi

----------

